# Some of my Turkey Friction Calls (Pot Calls)



## James (Oct 30, 2013)

The top row left and top middle are calls made from Spalted Maple from Sprucegum. The rest are all ambrosia maple. All have been stabilized and most dyed with the exception of of the top right call with the bark inclusion.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

